# Vw Kombi/splittie Club/forum Recommendations



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I know there is a few VW fans here, I am intending to buy a VW Kombi maybe a Splittie to restore & holiday in, can any member recommend a good club/forum.

Cheers Martin


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

There are loads of forums and facebook pages on the go. If you are going to restore one I hope you have deep pockets, especially the older ones. You'll soon find out that VAT is cheap compared to the "Scene Tax"

:lol: :lol:

A parts place that seems well spoken of.

http://www.vwheritage.com/?bClassic=1

And a forum to get you going.

http://www.volkszone.com/

And have a word with our Jason I'm sure he'll have some info including where to buy gas masks once you get on the road.

:grin:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Cheers for the Reply Bond,

I was hoping to buy a couple and end up with one good one, is there any reason the old ones cost more money? Other than being less of them about?

I have already joined that forum 

Cheers Martin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, I'm not really up to speed with the splitty scene, I'm a late bay owner myself, as Bond says, you will have to dig deep to join the split screen club, it's a good laugh though, great character , slow, noisy , inefficient but a good laugh...

As to why they cost so much, supply and demand, most have disintegrated by now, they were never meant to last 40-60 years....


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Heritage and Volkszone are good recommendations

I've owned many aircooled VWs over the years including a couple of Splits



















Splits are big money now, big! You'll pay Â£10k plus for a shed and Â£20k plus for a good one

Bay windows have followed the curve and are also big money. The lighter blue above had a Â£26k resto and update (1776 engine, IRS suspension, custom hand made oak interior etc) and would sell for about Â£30k now

If you're going to use it for holidaying then Spilts aren't that practical. They're surprisingly little inside. Worth considering a later T4 or T25 if you want to really use it for purpose

Happy to help if I can


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

What they say. Splits are crazy money now. Bays a bit more affordable and t25s are climbing in price. For any you'll need deep pockets unless you get a rust free one or one where all the welding has been done.

Basically they're all old and they rot. My mates 1st bay needed over 350hrs worth of welding, then there was the paint prep, mechanicals and sundries to fix. His split was a little better but still needed the bottom 6 inches replacing all round, plus paint, plus door/window seals, mechanicals etc

My t25 was cheap but cost me double the purchase price to get right. It did have much less rot though.

Once completed they are great though. We went all over the uk and round Europe in ours. The split couldn't keep up with the t25 and broke down a fair bit but tended to be fixable with a pair of mole grips. It was the worst ride as it'd been lowered too. The doors popped open on an army service road in Germany. The t25 had more room too. It was very thirsty though and required constant fettling to keep it running smooth. Loved it though.

T25 clubs I used are 80-90 club and the brickyard. Loads of info on them.

Also volkzone and the t4/t5 forum.

I defected to a t4 2.5tdi which I use as my daily. More reliable and fuel efficient by comparison. Still rot though...)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Well, I'm not really up to speed with the splitty scene, I'm a late bay owner myself, as Bond says, you will have to dig deep to join the split screen club, it's a good laugh though, great character , slow, noisy , inefficient but a good laugh... As to why they cost so much, supply and demand, most have disintegrated by now, they were never meant to last 40-60 years....


Well it maybe a bay I end up with, if I get lucky enough to find a splittie I would upgrade the engine/brakes, its been something I wanted to do for years, but a bit shocked at the prices.....



Bootsy said:


> Heritage and Volkszone are good recommendations I've owned many aircooled VWs over the years including a couple of Splits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did not realize they cost so much....... been looking I cant even find any........ I thought a LHD would be a lot cheaper, but they are big bucks also, but I really like the look of the splitties. Regarding holidays it would not be used for sleeping, just traveling.

I have a few ideas, but it looks like a lots of work/money just to find one, but I am quite keen....... 

Cheers Martin


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Buy a MK2 Golf, you can still have all the fun of the shows, still sort of reasonably priced and you get to sleep in a hotel. Much more civilized.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

we had one in the seventies and early eighties before it finally died.

i loved my parents but why they chose to drive around and holiday in that  'ing peice of ooh: will forever be beyond me.

god invented hotels for a reason ! if you love your children you wont ever put them in one of these :skull:








but each to their own obviously ...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Littlelegs said:


> What they say. Splits are crazy money now. Bays a bit more affordable and t25s are climbing in price. For any you'll need deep pockets unless you get a rust free one or one where all the welding has been done.
> 
> Basically they're all old and they rot. My mates 1st bay needed over 350hrs worth of welding, then there was the paint prep, mechanicals and sundries to fix. His split was a little better but still needed the bottom 6 inches replacing all round, plus paint, plus door/window seals, mechanicals etc
> 
> ...


I hear what you are saying, but dont forget I am over here in the sun & the rot is not the same as with UK vehicles, I like the room of the T25, but it will be a splittie if possible, but its looking more like a bay. Cheers for taking the time to reply

Martin 



BondandBigM said:


> Buy a MK2 Golf, you can still have all the fun of the shows, still sort of reasonably priced and you get to sleep in a hotel. Much more civilized.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I here you, I have Golf 3, I drive round the City & I love it, but call it a middle aged crisis, but I will try the camper to travel, probably still do the hotel, though...... :lol: :lol:



Rotundus said:


> we had one in the seventies and early eighties before it finally died.
> 
> i loved my parents but why they chose to drive around and holiday in that  'ing peice of ooh: will forever be beyond me.
> 
> ...


I hear you Des  like I said to Bond, probably just travel in the camper & still do the hotels...............


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Maybe not such a bad idea if this is the sort of crowd they attract










:grin:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

BondandBigM said:


> Maybe not such a bad idea if this is the sort of crowd they attract
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  not quite what i remember, but oh god i wish :yes:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

jasonm said:


> :thumbup:


Sweet Jason, is that top original or after market?

Cheers Martin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, it's aftermarket, modelled on a Westfalia style one, it's not often realised, but there really is no such thing as a VW Camper, they all left the factory as either a panel van ( like mine did ) or as a bus with rows of seats, all camper conversions are aftermarket, you have the well known ones, Danbury, Westfalia, Devon but there were a few others.....

I can thoroughly reccomend www.thelatebay.com , good chat but also agreat support network for advice, there's a great 'what to look out for ' section too, and a sales section of course.....

Best advice I can give you is take your time and read lots and look at lots, a wrong one will very disappointing ..... A good one will be great fun....


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Jason, greatly appreciate the advice & looking forward to finding out more, & ownership. 

Cheers Martin


----------

